# Favorite Brand of Screw?



## mjp2519

I was wondering what brand of screw do most of you prefer based off of quality alone, and what brand do you consider "garbage"?


----------



## DSJOHN

I,ve been using scorpion 25# box and senco strips for auto, I only use the auto on ceilings. Some offbrands suck throw half of them on the floor. JMO. JOHN


----------



## Final touch drywall

Grabber,nothing else.


----------



## Bill from Indy

Final touch drywall said:


> Grabber,nothing else.


I agree..ive had the best luck with grabber for drywall screws...i don't care for there framing screws, but they are ok


----------



## Arey85

I used to use grabber but switched to hilti and i love them. They leave so much less scrap in your fingers.


----------



## d-rock

my favorite screw is the one where she is on top, so i can sip my martini while I watch her breasts bounce up and down.


----------



## mjp2519

Id have to agree with the Grabber screws, back when I used to hang a lot of drywall, these were by far the favorite of myself and the other Hangers. As for Hilti... Really? I think those might be one of my least favorite. It seems like everytime I used them I was throwing 2 or 3 on the ground for every 10 I used. 

As for the scorpion screws, I might be wrong but I think they might be a sister company of Grabbers.


----------



## evolve991

Grabber. Hilti used to be good in the early 90s but have lots of slagged up heads now. Scorpions aren't too bad but not many suppliers around here stock them. As for Nails Baltimore Steel and Wire,now Maryland Steel and Wire, have always been the most consistent in quality.


----------



## tricounty dwall

i have to agree . grabber.. and thats all most suppliers in sc will even carry


----------



## carpentaper

has anyone been using scavenger head screws? they are supposed to be an improvement on the standard bugle head screw. supposedly they are less likely to tear the paper. i believe grabber makes them.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Hey D-rock. I concurr. Except for the martini. Straight vodka or beer.


----------



## Benefast

Most of our customers are extremely happy with the Pro-Twist by PrimeSource brand of screw. We sell pallets and pallets of them to various drywall contractors and never have ANY complaints.


----------



## joepro0000

Benefast said:


> Most of our customers are extremely happy with the Pro-Twist by PrimeSource brand of screw. We sell pallets and pallets of them to various drywall contractors and never have ANY complaints.


 
HD /Lowes screws are the worst. Your always throwing away 3-4 in a hand-full because the heads are messed up. Grabber are good, but my fav. is the Hilti- 1-1/8"fine thread drywall screws. You get more screws in a box because there 1-1/8 and not 1-1/4, and are great. I been getting them for $20 a box of 10,000


----------



## [email protected]

I like the long slow ones. :smartass:


----------



## joepro0000

[email protected] said:


> I like the long slow ones. :smartass:


If your getting paidly hourly


----------



## drywallmike08

grabber nuttin else !!:thumbup:


----------



## florida drywall

drywallmike08 said:


> grabber nuttin else !!:thumbup:


grabber all the way


----------



## pollypainter

Grabber is the way to go!


----------



## alltex

Go go grabber!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

being a taper,I just hope the drywaller uses the mechanical screws(ones with the fine thread) on steel stud,and the ones with wood thread (coarser thread) on wood.If I find a mechanical screw laying on the floor of the house I'm doing,I will show the home owner,contractor,or builder the screw and state NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR SCREW POPS
but from my drywall days,go grabber the best


----------



## git-r-dun

I started to use one of those quick drives a couple months ago, at first i wasn't sure if i'd like it but now thats all i use now with there quick drive screws.


----------



## SlimPickins

I'm a full-on Grabber man. One of the supply houses here used to carry Strong Point screws which were the best I've ever used (but SHARP!) but they switched to some garbage after a couple of months. I love the free bit in the box, although they are made so well I never have to replace them.


----------



## moore

The screws on the left are Grabbers . greasy !!!

The screws to the right are Scorpions. clean and DRY!

I would guess compound will bond better to the clean and dry screw.


----------



## moore

A post from a diy forum * to use the gold ones?
*As a pro remodeling contractor I go through a fair amount of drywall screws. 
Mostly 1.25" black course thread. These screws used to be fairly "dry" but 
for about the past five years or so I have had a real hard time finding 
screws that are not covered with oil. This oil is stinky greasy petrol 
smelling stuff that makes the screws unpleasant to handle. Gets all over my 
fingers, it's probably toxic, and could keep the mud from sticking to the 
screw heads? This problem is not just with the off brand / Borg screws. The 
last box i bought were "Grabber" brand screws... same problem. So there is an 
800 # on the box which i called and had a long convo with a guy at Grabber. 
He said there "shouldn't" be much oil on the screws and yes it could cause 
problems with the mud sticking. One of the things he suggested is to try the 
gold screws instead of the black screws. In my 25 years of construction work 
every drywall job i've ever been around it seemed to be standard practice to 
use the black screws so this is what I've always done.
Is there any reason not to use the gold screws for drywall?


----------



## super rocker

moore said:


> The screws on the left are Grabbers . greasy !!!
> 
> The screws to the right are Scorpions. clean and DRY!
> 
> I would guess compound will bond better to the clean and dry screw.


 

Scorpions are made by Grabber.


----------



## Mudshark

Solution to greasy screw:

Save some drywall dust from your next routering job and pit in in your screw pouch. - Mix well. :yes:


----------



## dieselman350

Always was a grabber guy until i started using hilti screws i find you never get a bad one the grabbers weren't bad but always had a handfull of junk screws plus hilti screws get delivered to my front door with free shipping so cant beat that as for gold screws they are dry as a bone no oil have the the same box of 1 inch gold screws i bought ten years ago we use them for pocket doors


----------



## moore

Mudshark said:


> Solution to greasy screw:
> 
> Save some drywall dust from your next routering job and pit in in your screw pouch. - Mix well. :yes:


 So then I would have a dusty greasy screw mud won't stick to? And dust boogers in the head of the screw = flip overs!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

super rocker said:


> Scorpions are made by Grabber.


 makes sense..There both marked ..[made in Taiwan]


----------

